# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  بالفيديو.. دومة لمرسي وعصابته لن تفلتوا بجرائمكم في حق الثورة

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 بالفيديو.. دومة لمرسي وعصابته لن تفلتوا بجرائمكم في حق الثورة 

 
خاطب الناشط السياسي أحمد دومة، مساء الإثنين، الرئيس محمد مرسي، بقوله:  «عايز أقول للرئيس مرسي وبقية العصابة لن تفلتوا بجرائمكم في حق الثورة  والوطن».
وأعلن «دومة» في مداخلة هاتفية على شاشة قناة «ONtv Live»  في برنامج من جديد، رفضه المثول أمام النائب العام، للتحقيق معه على خلفية  أحداث الاشتباكات في محيط مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومكتب الإرشاد  بالمقطم، الجمعة الماضي.
ووصف «دومة» النائب العام بـ«غير الشرعي»،  مضيفًا: «لن أعطيه الشرعية بالمثول أمامه»، كما اعتبر أن نظام الرئيس مرسي  يكشف عن وجهه «الأكثر قبحًا»، وذلك بعد كلمته في مؤتمر «مبادرة دعم حقوق  وحريات المرأة»، إضافة إلى حصار مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، فضلاً عن قرارات  الضبط والإحضار من النائب العام.
وعلق «دومة»على أداء المستشار أحمد  مكي، وزير العدل، بقوله: «ربنا يخليه لهم مش فارق كثير عن النائب العام»،  خاتمًا بقوله: «في النهاية أنا قاعد في البيت واللي عايز ييجي يقبض عليا  يتفضل».
يأتي ذلك، بعدما أصدر حازم صالح، رئيس النيابة بالمكتب الفني  للنيابة العامة، قراراً بضبط وإحضار 5 شخصيات على خلفية أحداث الاشتباكات  في محيط مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، الجمعة الماضي،  وهم: علاء أحمد سيف الإسلام عبد الفتاح، الشهير بـ«علاء عبد الفتاح»،  وأحمد سعد دومة، الشهير بـ«أحمد دومة»، وكريم أحمد محمد عمر، الشهير  بـ«كريم الشاعر»، وحازم يوسف عبد العظيم إبراهيم، والشهير بـ«حازم عبد  العظيم»، وأحمد عيد حلمي غنيمي، الشهير بـ«أحمد الصحفي».
وأصدر  النائب العام قراراً بإدراج سالفي الذكر على قوائم الممنوعين من السفر، كما  تقرر طلب نوارة أحمد فؤاد نجم، لسؤالها فيما نسب إليها، وذلك على خلفية  التحقيقات الجارية في البلاغ المقدم ضد عدد من الشخصيات والأحزاب السياسية،  والمسؤولين عن عدد من صفحات مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، بشأن قيامهم  بالتحريض على التعدي على الأشخاص، وإتلاف الممتلكات، وتكدير السلم العام،  في الأحداث التي اندلعت إبان التظاهر أمام مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بالمقطم، الجمعة الماضي.
المصدر:المصري اليوم

المصدر:باسم يوسف


*

----------

